# Is a vivarium foam insert a good idea?



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

Is a vivarium foam insert by t Rex a good idea?


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

i think there kina ugly but ther then that they should be fine


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks, are there any other cheap inserts that look more realistic or another method that could get the same results.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

you could use great stuff cocofiber


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Im a big fan of the clay method myself. Its cheaper than any other method and can be molded and changed as needed. The plants grow roots into it and it helps keep the humidity higher.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/58175-grimms-twin-build.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/60202-my-10-gallon-clay-background-build-2.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/59651-10g-vert.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...day-weekend-build-clay-background-method.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/54887-i-love-clay.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/59655-15-gallon-tall-future-imitator-vive.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...new-vivarium-construction-pics-imitators.html


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

What kind of clay do you use and how do you mix it? Also can you tell me the kitty litter method and what shape I should make the back ground and how to make it look realistic? Thanks


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

crestedgecko said:


> What kind of clay do you use and how do you mix it? Also can you tell me the kitty litter method and what shape I should make the back ground and how to make it look realistic? Thanks


I think he put the 7 links to clay related posts there for you in anticipation of such questions


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

Ya probablly sorry


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Read the links I provided above. Everyone does things a little differently... My signature has two clay builds, I would recommend reading the one titled 'Imitator' in my sig, because It goes a little more in depth than my tree frog build. Also, use the search feature for clay, looking for posts made by Ed and GRIMM. Think of a forum as a library where you can find any answer your looking for just by searching. Picking our brains is helpful in understanding a concept, but nothing beats gathering information and digesting it first...


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks, those are great links


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

No problem, crestedgecko


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Once the plants grow in, the T Rex inserts actually don't look bad. I have 2 20L backgrounds I stacked for a 29g, and made a dripwall. Everything rooted and spread really quickly, and now the background is covered in plants and moss.


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh, id love to see a picture can you attach one?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It smells pretty strongly of paint. I ended up not using it.


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok is it possible to get rid of the smell


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

don't waste your time and money just buy spray foam and a tube of black 100% silicone and some coco fiber, its quick and easy and last for ever I've even made a huge waterfall in my last tank by putting rocks in the foam!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

crestedgecko said:


> Ok is it possible to get rid of the smell


Airing it out for a month or two helped me quite a bit. I am using it for my plant grow-out tank for epiphytes now.


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

Great ! Thanks everybody


----------

